# Looking for work in S/E Michigan ( Southern Wayne Nothern Monroe)



## abagozz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Looking for work in S/E Michigan southern Wayne Co and Monroe Co

3/4 ton crew cab 8ft snow-way and 4x4 quad with 60in plow


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Can you give me a call? 586-634-2904


----------



## CharlesF250 (Dec 6, 2007)

*sub work*

I know its late in the year but the other company I was subbing for went all in house this year and I just found out. Are you looking for any subs? Thank you


----------

